# Cant access the For Sale Forum



## djsmudge (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi there,
Ive read that you need a min post count or be a TTOC member,

I am a TTOC member and should be able to see the For Sale page!

And I am on the www.********.co.uk server!

I think I may need to be allowed to view from the admin,

so heres my message to the admin!

Cheers


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Should be sorted out for you now 

Nick


----------



## djsmudge (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes it is...

Thanks!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

5 mins from post to fixed wd nick, yet another satisfied customer


----------

